# Nuisance calls



## Sherrie (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi all,

Does anyone know if there's a way to stop unwanted calls coming through to landlines and mobiles?

It is 10pm on Saturday night and my phones have been ringing since 8pm - twelve calls in total. All the calls are from Madrid numbers, and two show as private calls, but I'm sure they must be from the same company.

I haven't actually answered any of the calls because, based on previous experience, I found this only increased the frequency of the calls. 

The last time this became a problem, I asked Jazztel (in Spanish) if there was any way to stop it and they told me there wasn't, but I'm sure that can't be the case.

Does anyone have any ideas, please?

Thanks.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

try this
https://www.listarobinson.es/
I rarely get nuisance calls on my mobile although I have to admit I get very few calls on the mobile anyway. I use What'sApp almost exclusively. I very rarely give my number out either.
I still have a landline though and we do get calls on that, but few now that we are on this list.
I do get quite a lot of spam, but of the type that's really badly done and is easy to spot so I just erase it immediately


----------



## Sherrie (Dec 31, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> try this
> https://www.listarobinson.es/
> I rarely get nuisance calls on my mobile although I have to admit I get very few calls on the mobile anyway. I use What'sApp almost exclusively. I very rarely give my number out either.
> I still have a landline though and we do get calls on that, but few now that we are on this list.
> I do get quite a lot of spam, but of the type that's really badly done and is easy to spot so I just erase it immediately


Thanks so much, Pesky Wesky!

Funnily enough, I just tried this site via another link I found while looking for info before posting here, and got a 404 error. This link works fine, though.

I'm going to give it a try - thanks again.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Don't know about CrApple but every Android phone should give you the option to block numbers.

Normally you can only do this reactively AFTER receiving a spam call but I wonder if there is a website somewhere which lists k own numbers from which you can enter them manually thus blocking them BEFORE they call?

Here's some I've blocked both on my own phone and 'er indoors. 

910 28 84 35
600 13 50 46
645 15 05 87
662 99 19 41 
662 99 77 80


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

My phone comes up with **SPAM** sometimes alerting me to an unwanted phone call - I'm with Vodafone 

Davexf


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> My phone comes up with **SPAM** sometimes alerting me to an unwanted phone call - I'm with Vodafone
> 
> Davexf


Funnily enough the only company I get spam calls from (I'm with Yoigo) is ... Vodafone!

I block the numbers but they keep using new ones.


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

I've started getting the odd sales call and I've always ticked the 'no marketing' tick box but I guess someone sold my number anyway.

I wonder if the telesales company would be able to tell you where they got the number from? I wonder if, with the new data protection laws, that they have to know where they got the number.


----------

